# What interior cleaner to get



## roryb1985 (Jun 5, 2014)

Afternoon detailing world. I'm after a interior cleaner to do my dashboard door cards etc but I want one without sticky shine if you understand what I mean. Something to give it that nice natural clean look


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

ODK cabin, Adams total interior detailer or Autoglanz mist. Any of those will do a great job


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to correct section


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

For a pure cleaner waxaddict or nanolex interior cleaner,

For a QD or dressing odk cabin, autoglanz mist, auto finesse spritz, waxaddict all leave a nice Matt finish


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I wouldn't bother buying a dedicated cleaner - just use a diluted APC solution. For dressing, I like Prima Nero or 303 aerospace but there are lots on the market that won't leave a shiny, sticky residue.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

My favourite is Meguiars Carpet and Interior Cleaner in the pink bottle. Cleans really well and leaves an OE finish - great stuff.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

as said by a few ODK cabin is a cracking product and is now my go to since I picked one up at waxstock!


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

For cleanening duties and soft touch materials in cabin Sonax Xtreme Dashboard Cleaner Matte Effect , and for dressing and hard plastics Auto Finesse Spritz, because it darkens them a bit. This is my go to combo, still have not found anything better.


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

I use APC and the dress with Poorboys Natural look dressing, nice smell as well.


----------



## Autoglanz.UK (Sep 16, 2017)

Tried Monstershine Choc Sauce a few weeks ago. Really good stuff and smells fantastic. Dash is still clean and dust free now and car gets used every day.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

